# Collado Field of Screams 07 - Delayed



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in posting but I have been super busy with work and family.

Weather also played havoc on my haunted yard this year. We did it the Saturday of Oct 20th due to my cousin getting married the following weekend.

Took 2 days off of work to put up the PVC pipes and plastic for the walls and get all those last minute supplies that no matter how much you plan, you still need.

The day of the party, it rained hard on and off throughout the day. I even thought I was gonna have to cancel the party but roughly at 7pm it stopped raining.

The party was supposed to start at 7:30 and at that time was when we started running around placing the foggers, strobes, lights, electr. Props. Finished setting up around 8:15pm then ran in to put on our costumes and make-up.

We had kids banging on the bathroom and bedroom doors, yelling "we want to be scared" So with my make-up only ½ done, it was time for the show.

All in all, while it did not come out the way I wanted it to, everyone gave it rave reviews and I even had a few teens ask to work in it next year. And I was able to get my desired result of having someone wet themselves. I think Depends needs to sponsor me next year.

Already thinking of next year's theme and how to fix the mistakes from this year.

My mom shot a video of the haunt, but I know that next year I do not give a video camera to a half blind woman with a terrible sense of balance and a giggling problem. Here is the link for which I posted it on YouTube.






Also here are the pictures of the haunt (set-up, during and after). BTW I am the scarecrow or as some kid kept telling me a cheesy Freddy Kruger.

Field of Screams Haunted Yard 07 pictures by deathmonger33 - Photobucket

All in all I had a blast and cant wait for next year to roll around.

Monger

Back to top


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks good. How do you keep all the pvc frames from tipping?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

You're right, your mom is a bit giggly... hehe - she managed to get some good shots though. Looks like it was fun.

Looks like you have a good crew too.

No worries about folks falling into the pool?


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

spideranne said:


> Looks good. How do you keep all the pvc frames from tipping?


The PVC is 1/2 inc so I had 1/2 inch rebar. Hammer it into the ground and blam you have instant walls. On the 10 ft sections I would place a supporting wall every 5 feet. It was pretty sturdy considering I had a few people try to go thru the finish wall.

Regarding ppl falling in the pool. I had 2 people posted on the corners warning ppl about the pool. But the plastic pretty much kept them out. Next year I have ppl sign waivers of liability.

And my crew consist of my sister and her hubby and thier friends. Everything was done on the fly this year, next year it is going to be scripted.

And about my mom, thank god she hadn't been drinking, then it would had really been giggly.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

"And about my mom, thank god she hadn't been drinking, then it would had really been giggly."
funny stuff there...
good job on your haunt


----------

